# Sony EV-C8U Video8 Player, needs oiling



## iKokomo (Jun 3, 2016)

I just got a Sony EV-C8U Video8 Player for less than $10 at a thrift store and it is in mostly working condition. The only problem is that the spindles turn, but they are sometimes jerky and make a slight grinding sound when they turn. The tape plays and the picture shows great on the screen, but sometimes it gets stuck, I have to eject the tape and put it back in to make it work again. 

My question is, how / where do I oil the spindles / gears so I can get this neat thing working again? Thanks (PS. I have record player oil that I use that seems to work well!)


----------

